# DH lost all cover images in Kindle for iPad



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't know how long ago, he just told me about it this weekend. Seems whenever Kindle for iPad updated last, it took away all covers and left him with these basic blue icons with just titles. Anyone have any advice or ideas how to fix this?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Has hebtried restarting the iPad?  Press and hold the Home key.  (My update didn't do that...)

If that doesn't work, I'd delete and reinstall....

Betsy


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, I'd try restarting.  And you have to press and hold the home button and the power button at the same time to force a restart.  Not just the home button (unless they've changed something!).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You're right, Mooshie, not enough coffee.  I was just talking about turning it completely off and on again, I meant hold down the off/on switch until the red swipe bar comes on..  That cures a lot of things for me. 

If that doesn't work, do the forced restart that Mooshie talks about.

I also notice that on mine, it takes a bit for the blue covers for items in the cloud to be replaced by actual covers.

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

From Apple's support pages:

Restarting your device

Press and hold the Sleep/Wake button for a few seconds until the red "slide to power off" slider appears, and then slide the slider.
Press and hold the Sleep/Wake button until the Apple logo appears.

Follow these steps to reset your device
Note: Reset your device only if it is no longer responding and the steps above do not work.

Press and hold the Sleep/Wake button and the Home button together for at least ten seconds, until the Apple logo appears.

The intent seems to be to reset only if the device is not responding. I'm not saying don't reset, but there's a possibility of losing info on a reset, similar to turning off your computer without exiting programs.

Mike


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

well, he never let me near his iPad last night  When he is home from work, he plug it in to charge, turns on itunes music and reads.. it goes to work with him so he has music all day. I'm snakin' it tonight I think.. just have to be aware of his restroom breaks. He does not take it in there.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I would love to lose the covers.

Stupid covers.

Or at least have some type of collection so I can more easily hide my naughty covers. I figure very few people will go digging through my religious topic so that would be a good place to toss in the books that I would prefer not to advertise...


----------

